# Weighed my 05 GTO Today



## REDBULL (Jun 20, 2010)

I just weighed my 05 GTO 

1/4 tank of gas - mostly stock parts except mods below

MODS: 
Cam, Pacesetters headers, SLP LoudMouth, nitrous kit


TOTAL WEIGHT WITH OUT ME IN THE CAR = 3700lbs

Seems heavy...I think i needs some lighter rims and two piece rotors and start putting this thing on diet

or just need to add blower to move this heavy goat!:cheers


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Thats about right. The curb weight for our cars is placed at 3725. I was thinking about that the other day as well, I gotta start slimming down my goat


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

My car weighted in at 3740 w/full tank of gas. Now it weighs in at 3840 w/SC & full tank of gas.


----------



## REDBULL (Jun 20, 2010)

My goat is going on a diet.

I am looking at two piece rotors to decrease rotational mass as well and some lighter rims. Thats where i will start. They should drop me close to 60-100lbs. Then, I got to see where else can i take some weight off.

I just didnt know these Goats weigh over 3700lbs. I was thinking more like 3550 or so.

Oh well..Diet it is


----------



## goatroper9 (Nov 21, 2009)

My stock '04 weighed 4100 w/me and a half tank of gas on board at RT66.:willy:


----------



## JETNITRO (Oct 11, 2008)

REDBULL said:


> I just weighed my 05 GTO
> 
> 1/4 tank of gas - mostly stock parts except mods below
> 
> ...


I put race seats in mine and have a rear seat delete along with someother stuff removed ,saves a few hundred pounds


----------



## REDBULL (Jun 20, 2010)

JETNITRO said:


> I put race seats in mine and have a rear seat delete along with someother stuff removed ,saves a few hundred pounds


That might be an option. I still want to keep rear seats there since it is a daily driver and then sometimes i got to get kids from school.

I will start with rims and rotors (eliminate 50-100lbs + rotors are rotational mass reduction so it helps in that aspect too)

Then if i cant find any other weight to reduce (keeping seats, ac, etc...), I might just have to add blower to make up for that extra weight. 


My 06 Z06 with 1/8 tank gas weighed 3150lbs. I am working on getting that beast to 3000lbs as well....Ran [email protected] stock. beast...

I got to get GTO into 11.7 range this winter...arty:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

There's lots of crap you can delete. I figure I have about another 100 pounds to go without spending any money specifically on a weight reduction. The best part about it so far is that you can't tell I deleted anything.

My entire A/C system is gone as soon as it has a problem. On the fence about the radio... I rarely use that too.

Best believe I'm doing the CF hood & trunk lid (I'll make one myself, if I have to) when it's time for paint.

I'd love to pick up another spare too... drag skinnies.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Dont they make light weight skid plates. and there a piece in the rear under the plastic piece you car remove ... theres bout 40 to 50 pounds there


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

maybe when I get some drag radials I will try to save weight but with the stock tires my best run ever (13.29) was with a 350lb passenger!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

That's a pretty damn good time in stock trim. :cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

REDBULL said:


> That might be an option. I still want to keep rear seats there since it is a daily driver and then sometimes i got to get kids from school.
> 
> I will start with rims and rotors (eliminate 50-100lbs + rotors are rotational mass reduction so it helps in that aspect too)
> 
> ...


My buddy ran his stock C5Z and did a 12.27 @ 114 stock. Nice run with your Z


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

what about carbon fiber hood and fenders. or just go with cheaper fiber body pars, sure they are a pita to install and need some molding, but realistically i think they can look good and still be really light


----------



## SlapshotDR (Jul 2, 2010)

I like to use my stock 05 goat as an everyday driving car, so I like the interior and all the fun details along with it, but id also like the car to handle alot better and i feel like less weight would definatly help......what are the less expensive things that i could start out with as far as weight reduction


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Remove the spare tire, back seat, run less then 1/4 tank of fuel......


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Anybody ever been able to find a carbon fiber trunk lid?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

There's been all kinds of high talk about different people "gauging interest" in it, and from what I've seen it's a huge untapped market, but nobody ever gets beyond "Who would be interested in a CF trunk lid".

I'll probably end up being the guy to do it. In 10 years. :lol:


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Seems strange that so many places offer a cf hood and front fenders but not a trunk lid. I would like to put the hood on my torrid red but it would look goofy without a cf spoiler or something to accent the rear.


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

mikes06goat said:


> Seems strange that so many places offer a cf hood and front fenders but not a trunk lid. I would like to put the hood on my torrid red but it would look goofy without a cf spoiler or something to accent the rear.


VINYL




btw anyone know brand of rotors that are lighter then stock just like mentioned in the earlier posts?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

For reference, this is what I weighed my parts at.

Trunk mat - 5lbs
spare - 29lbs
Jack, chocks, etc. - 12lbs
Tow brace cover - 5lbs
Tow brace - 11lbs
skid plate - 15lbs
stock catback - 68lbs, mufflers 20 each
Bassani catback - 33lbs
Hood liner, hood clips, FRCs, radiator shroud, hood plugs - 5
Tank cage - 23lbs
cage mounts & hardware - 6
exhaust shields & hardware - 3


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> stock catback - 68lbs, mufflers 20 each


Wow the muffs weigh 20lbs each! I have my stock 04 muffs in the garage I need to weigh them, they may weigh 15-20lbs together.

I allways wanted a carbon fiber roof panel like the BMW M3 and the ZR1 that would be the only thing I would leave unpainted. If I had CF hood and trunk it would have to be painted.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Wow the muffs weigh 20lbs each! I have my stock 04 muffs in the garage I need to weigh them, they may weigh 15-20lbs together.
> 
> I allways wanted a carbon fiber roof panel like the BMW M3 and the ZR1 that would be the only thing I would leave unpainted. If I had CF hood and trunk it would have to be painted.


Dude those things are like Ammo boxes... they look light, but they're behemoths. They were awkward to remove laying on my back without just letting them drop.

I'll have to check the manual, but from looking at the GTO, it looks like the roof section is it's own panel and not an element of the unibody. But I may be wrong...


----------



## REDBULL (Jun 20, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> My buddy ran his stock C5Z and did a 12.27 @ 114 stock. Nice run with your Z


Thats solid for stock C5Z. These new Zs are even faster. Its unbelievable. 


As far as weight reduction. I dont want to go to extremes (carbon fiber can cost nice dime), but some minor things I am willing to replace. I need AC though - Goat is my daily driver. I need seats in the back in case i am picking up kids. 

So, Rims, 2 piece rotors, few other things is what i can do. 

I will probably add blower and get lighter rims with two piece rotors and call it done. That should be enough to run low 11s. 


Since i got the car (05 GTO), it is been used for daily driver and i love how confy it feels compare to my 98 Trans Am seats. 

Love this car


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Dude those things are like Ammo boxes... they look light, but they're behemoths. They were awkward to remove laying on my back without just letting them drop.
> 
> I'll have to check the manual, but from looking at the GTO, it looks like the roof section is it's own panel and not an element of the unibody. But I may be wrong...


I weighted the 04 muffs together because they are attached, they weigh in at about 18 lbs.

I checked my service manual on the roof panel, its just spot welded in with alittle adhisive to keep it from fluttering. Drill the spot welds out and finish it off with an angle grinder. I wish I had the money to R&D a CF roof panel.


----------



## josiahw40 (Nov 22, 2009)

i think the scale i had my car on needs to be calibrated my car was 3765lbs with a 1/4 of gas and me in it. The car is stock ..


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

josiahw40 said:


> i think the scale i had my car on needs to be calibrated my car was 3765lbs with a 1/4 of gas and me in it. The car is stock ..


...or you are fat?


----------

